# The Other Goodwin Yard Haunt 2011



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great haunt!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, you have quite a setup. i like the pirate ship scene.


----------



## redg8r (Oct 20, 2007)

From one Goodwin to another..... FANTASTIC!
Wish I lived closer to MO. seems to be america's haunt mecca.

Again, great display!


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks bunches! The "plan" for next year is to make the ship halves rock back and forth. {crossing fingers}


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The pirates are my favorite part of the display


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love your display. I really need to learn how to work with lighting more. Your's adds so much to your haunt. And I love the Vincent Price piece. He's a classic. Your slide show was great. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Scareme. I did do the slide show myself with an opensource program called AVS Video editor. Gotta love free! oh - the lighting is just blue and green floodlights and the lightning thingamajig that my husband and his engineering buddies came up with.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Great looking haunt...the lighting worked really well...another haunt that I would love to experience in person.


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh man, Stolloween. Can't tell you what that means to us; coming from someone of your skill set. Thanks!


----------

